# Mail that doesn't make it there in time - Blackdown CTC



## Lexi (8 Aug 2005)

While I was at Blackdown doing Basic a certain somebody sent me a package of sentimental value... unfortunately I came home before it got there. Alas, I'm worried I'll never get to open said package.. which would be horrible.  :'(

When/if the package does reach its destination, what'll happen to it? I'm hoping it'll somehow find it's way to where I am... or is there a chance that, in the event of a return address, it is returned to the sender?

Thanks for your help,

Lex


----------



## Burrows (8 Aug 2005)

Call the Operations Office at Blackdown.


----------



## gt102 (9 Aug 2005)

:-\ Yea.. I would much like that mail to somehow end up in Alexa's Hands and not sit in some pile in the middle of no-where. Does anyone have the number for the Operations Office at Blackdown?


----------



## Big Foot (9 Aug 2005)

Base phone is (705)424--1200. I assume if you stay on the line there, the operator will be able to help you out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

The Crowe,

Two questions:

The first one, which I deem more imortant that any I 've ever asked here. Regarding you avatar. Where are you and, the second, who's chair are you sitting in? It looks very familiar


----------



## gt102 (9 Aug 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Crowe,
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> The first one, which I deem more important that any I 've ever asked here. Regarding you avatar. Where are you and, the second, who's chair are you sitting in? It looks very familiar



I am in the Sgt's Mess at the James Street Armories (Second floor, right up the staircase next to the gun storage). As to who's chair? I'm not sure who's chair it belongs to.. But I'm going to take a stab and assume the Ranking Person!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks. Your first answer took care of my concerns.


----------



## Lexi (9 Aug 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I am in the Sgt's Mess at the James Street Armories (Second floor, right up the staircase next to the gun storage). As to who's chair? I'm not sure who's chair it belongs to.. But I'm going to take a stab and assume the Ranking Person!



Wrong... it's my chair.

Mwahahahaha.  ;D


----------



## GrahamD (17 Oct 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone knows about mail being sent to barrie before going to borden.. I've been paying for express post so that it gets there in three days, but when i track the package online it shows that it got to barrie and then ships out and takes like another week to get to the borden base.  maybe if i just sent it regular post it would go straight there?? Or does it have to get cleared first?? anyways, if anyone knows thats would awesome, thanx, niki


----------



## primer (18 Oct 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Call the Operations Office at Blackdown.



First of all Blackdown Operations only run's in the summer for 8 weeks so don't try that number no one is home.

About the mail: 

On your joining instructions it state's the cut off date for mail coming into CFB Borden (Blackdown) usually on the fifth week.

From the Cadet joining instruction's

http://www.central.cadets.forces.gc.ca/blackdown/join_e.html#faq1

 . What is the mailing address for cadets attending summer training?
The mailing address for Cadets attending summer training is:
Cadet given name and initials, surname, 
" __________ " Coy/Sqn
"______" Platoon/Flight
Blackdown Army Cadet Summer Training Centre
PO Box 1000, Station Main
Canadian Forces Base Borden
Borden ON   L0M 1C0
Please do not use your Cadet Corps Rank.

Mail should not be sent after 08 August 2005.

LEXI ask Capt Sara to help you out she is with the RHLI Cadets I think

If you need to find your mail ask your CO to contact the Chief Clerk for Blackdown CTC through there CDT Det.



Cheers


----------



## Burrows (18 Oct 2005)

Primer,

At the time of my post, Blackdown was still in "summer camp" mode.

Also, she was on the 2 week basic course I assume from the post date.


----------



## primer (19 Oct 2005)

seen


----------

